# 942 software base?



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone know (or have a good guess) what the 942 will use for a code base? I'm not buying one in any case, but if E* is sticking with Eldon or going back to Micro$oft, I'm all done with Charlie, period.

Terry


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I think the concsensus opinion is that it will be a modified (enhanced? ha) 522 code base. No idea who's doing it.

Just remember that the 921 is an "enhanced" (HA!) 721 code base.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

ETC is writing the 942 code here in Denver, based on the 522 code. Eldon and MS have nothing to do with it at all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's why it was a report about DP922 model; the ETC engineers derived internal name for 942 as 922.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I just got the 522 on the dish n upgrades. I love this receiver. It isn't quite Tivo but it sure beats the hell out of the exiting 921/721 receivers. I sold both of my 721s on E-bay and next month I will sell the 921 and get me a 942. If it is based on the same software as the 522 it will be great! I didn't know what I was missing before this receiver. It makes the 921 look outdated. I sure hope the new mpeg4 hd receivers carry on in the same mode as the 522/942 receivers. ONE thing; I wish you could narrow down the dish pass to just one channel rather than all the channels. It would sure help cut down on redundant reruns.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> ONE thing; I wish you could narrow down the dish pass to just one channel rather than all the channels. It would sure help cut down on redundant reruns.


You can. I think it might be under options. (not by my 522 so I can't look)


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks I am stil trying to learn all the ins and outs of this receiver. I was at work for 4 days so today is the first day to really play with it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike - it should be under the Options button when you define your dish pass.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Mark, Didn't I say what you said about an hour before you????


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks to everyone, I think I now know what to do now. It works great. Can't wait till the 942 comes out if it works as well as this receiver.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup, you sure did Kevin. Shows you how fast I was trying to work though the posts today...


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I have a 721 and a 811. I was thinking of returning my 811 lease reciever and getting a 921. Any input on that? I have had ok results with my 721. Is the 921 similar to the 721? same or worse?
thanks


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

SDiego said:


> I have a 721 and a 811. I was thinking of returning my 811 lease reciever and getting a 921. Any input on that? I have had ok results with my 721. Is the 921 similar to the 721? same or worse?
> thanks


Don't be fooled by the relative good behavior of the 721 (which, for me personally, is down to just 1 godawful bug, two annoying bugs, and one stupid but harmless bug). The 921's bugs are myriad and range from annoying to showstopper.

My opinion is that you should consider the 942 instead of the 921. The 942 doesn't do MPEG4 (neither does the 921), but it stems from a different code base so it has a chance of being a much better receiver. IMHO, there's no reason to buy a 921 at this point (the glow of saving $200 or so will fade after the first few 0-second recordings ...). And you'll get name-based recording, to boot.

You should also consider hanging in there for a while to wait for MPEG4-capable machines.

Terry


----------



## mrschwarz (May 8, 2004)

Based on experience, the code base will be as rock solid as a truckload of pea-gravel.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

how about a hillside in california during the rainy season.


----------

